# Swift Voyager 685FB Drinks shelf!



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can anyone give me a few ideas on fitting a drinks shelf in the bedroom area

I thought maybe on the left hand side as you look at the bed, ie the shower wall and rear wall?

how long do the screws need to be (don't fancy screwing through the shower wall)

Where can i get decent furniture board, or if Mr Swift is watching can I buy and retro fit the shelf in this years Voyager please

Thanks
John & Sue


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

come on you clever diy people any bright ideas for us please, Sue gets really tired going for my drinks all the time LOL !

If Andy or anybody from Swift are watching, is it possible to get the shelf fitted in the new Voyager for a retro fit, and if so what is the part number and how much please

many thanks


----------

